# Schools Websense



## Funny (Jan 11, 2010)

I need a method that can bypass websense filtering and can be downloaded from my iPod touch. I was using a website In which you entered the URL of the site you wished to see, but once you moved from that page or hit a link on the page the filter was back and I would have to enter the URL again, which is too time consuming. 

I thought I could find something that let me view generic websites. Like wikia for example, I could get to the actual site, but once I clicked something on the page the filter got to it.

Thanks a million to anyone who can help.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to bypass filters by doing schoolwork. If I didn't have any of that I went home.


----------



## Funny (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol. My schoolwork is completed right now. 

You can't just leave.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

If your seriously asking this here at TPU, you need to do your work. I'm at work right now, and guess what I do  I am a network administrator for this school system. No offense is intended, you stand no chance of getting around their filter if the administrators have an intelligence quota higher than one of a rodent. You obviously aren't computer savvy because your asking this, but if I were you I would stop messing around and do something a little more productive.


----------



## Funny (Jan 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> If your seriously asking this here at TPU, you need to do your work. I'm at work right now, and guess what I do  I am a network administrator for this school system. No offense is intended, you stand no chance of getting around their filter if the administrators have an intelligence quota higher than one of a rodent. You obviously aren't computer savvy because your asking this, but if I were you I would stop messing around and do something a little more productive.



I've already gotten around it before, as I states.
This type of stuff is done with tunneling, or reconfiguring your proxy
settings. It's not impossible, not even close. This type of stuff is all over the web,
but I just need something more specific for the itouch. 

Of course admins think this stuff isn't normal and used often,
but it really is.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> ...and do something a little more productive.



Like MSPaint after the schoolwork is over?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't mind helping.

When I went to school using a program like word to create a hyperlink to the file or website you wanted completely bypassed any security and safety the school put in place.


might be worth a try.




*edit*

Munki there was 6 highly qualified technicians at my school, all brilliant at what they did, you just have to think differently to how they would, and how they expect children to behave.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny said:


> I've already gotten around it before, as I states.
> This type of stuff is done with tunneling, or reconfiguring your proxy
> settings. It's not impossible, not even close. This type of stuff is all over the web,
> but I just need something more specific for the itouch.
> ...



Im 17, im still a high school student, but when i'm done with my one class I become the network administrator. I don't know how your admins are and I do not know how deep of a filter websense is. I know here we use Deep Nines Technology, and Impero for live desktop feeds. Don't get me wrong, I use to do the stuff too, but be careful, there are ways that the administrators can access your Ipod touch. Of course I will not disclose any of this information to you, but just as a friendly reminder, be careful.


@Panter...bro I can't help but to think like a kid...because I am.

@btarunr....Damn right.


----------



## Funny (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what we call hacking and illegal. 

It's not at all illegal to connect to their wireless and attempt to proxy
my device.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny said:


> That's what we call hacking and illegal.
> 
> It's not at all illegal to connect to their wireless and attempt to proxy
> my device.



If it is a secured connection and you access it without proper permissions it is hacking and highly illegal. Here its an auto expulsion. Proxy's are not illegal, however, they just reroute your devices input to another place and the other place accesses the destination. Take it from me, from personal experience and ownership, they do log all information that passes through their servers. Like I said I use to do it too, so i'm not getting on your case, but just a warning. Good luck with your little quest.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny said:


> That's what we call hacking and illegal.
> 
> It's not at all illegal to connect to their wireless and attempt to proxy
> my device.




That is not hackin'... when you are on their network.  It is called administration.  They have every right if they are working to protect their net.

Hacking would be circumventing the protocols and policies of someone else's network or system.

Sound familiar


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> @Panter...bro I can't help but to think like a kid...because I am.





Precisely my point, how many kids would think to try a program like word to bypass filters?


We managed to "commandeer"  a rather respectable amount of storage space on the school servers as well using this techniqe, we found a drop off folder for a teacher that never went onto the computers, we used this area to save terrabytes of videos and games  


Took them 7 months to notice 





*edit* actually munki I think I may of misunderstood you somewhere....


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Precisely my point, how many kids would think to try a program like word to bypass filters?
> 
> 
> We managed to "commandeer"  a rather respectable amount of storage space on the school servers as well using this techniqe, we found a drop off folder for a teacher that never went onto the computers, we used this area to save terrabytes of videos and games
> ...



If it were me, if your that sharp id let ya have it.  I've had my fun doing it around the network, now i'm keepin' the damn thing up. I guess I showed too much skill. 



Yeah, I was kinda lost as well. What I mean by "thinking like a kid" is I know all people at my school, i've gone to school with them forever. I know how they think and what ways they use to try to access restricted portions of the network. I was by far the techy kid, and if I can't get around it, I pretty much contimplate it secure for its settings. I will go back and do network security every now and then and try to hack my own network. lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

He he, well we did get congratulated, then they made us tell them how they did it so they could remove it for when we left the school.

Since we've left no one else has managed to bypass the filters.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> He he, well we did get congratulated, then they made us tell them how they did it so they could remove it for when we left the school.
> 
> Since we've left no one else has managed to bypass the filters.



Im just waiting for one kid to get to high school that could give me a run for my money so that I can clean the cobwebs off the network console.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Come and work in England, you'd be surprised at how many kids will try and fight their way through restrictions like this just to play a dragon ball z flash game lol


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Come and work in England, you'd be surprised at how many kids will try and fight their way through restrictions like this just to play a dragon ball z flash game lol



Yeah, we have kids that TRY, sadly the filter gets them before I can 


EDIT....Sorry for threadjacking Funny, but I don't think you were gonna get any help anyways..


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

No one bought in a USB drive with an OS just to go on a website they want?

XD

That one was what we did before word and hyperlinks, they ended up disabling the USB ports on the computers during boot up, the buggers 

bringing in other browsers on discs worked for a while as well.



Ahh I miss my ICT lessons so much, I spent it watching Parkour videos and doing graphic design that I didn't need to do 

Good times.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> No one bought in a USB drive with an OS just to go on a website they want?
> 
> XD
> 
> ...




 I use to do that, I use to boot from DSL on my thumb drive and just do whatever I pleased. Now, if you were to boot, youd pick up a normal policy and get nowhere you couldn't get before. Other OS's or PC's aren't going to help anyone here. If you were to link to a page or anything like that, Deep Nines would stop it..I mean I got this system on lockdown.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nicely done sir, I bet the kids at the school you work at hate you


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

They do, but its worth it. The pay aint bad either. XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I used to bypass filters by doing schoolwork. If I didn't have any of that I went home.



bahaha... youre on a roll today. thats the 2nd or 3rd post that made me crack up  


is it websense for sure? alot of schools use fortress or their own dns server with filtering. 

you can tell firefox or IE to use a proxy and a different DNS server like openDNS.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> bahaha... youre on a roll today. thats the 2nd or 3rd post that made me crack up
> 
> 
> is it websense for sure? alot of schools use fortress or their own dns server with filtering.
> ...



Most schools don't do that anymore for that reason. They are using content filters such as deep nines that block by keyword and it points back to a server list of known sites that should not be allowed on school computers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah but in some cases, such as at highschool or even middle school, you need to search for certain things that are blocked. 

how are you supposed to find info on STD's for health class if sex, vagina, penis, anus, etc are blocked content?

you see what im saying?


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah but in some cases, such as at highschool or even middle school, you need to search for certain things that are blocked.
> 
> how are you supposed to find info on STD's for health class if sex, vagina, penis, anus, etc are blocked content?
> 
> you see what im saying?




We have a whitelist that we unblock for those purposes. We know ahead of time, so they don't have that issue  

Something I forgot in the other post..the kids can even get into internet options to change DNS settings.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

If we had trouble accessing something we were supposed to be access we used to just go see the techs and ask them to let us on for that session, not normally an issue unless they were looking at prons in their offices.


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, all the teachers have my number, work and personal, so they just call and ask and ill set it accessible for X amount of time. Once the time is up it reverts back to the old settings.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2010)

lol we have a Macko Filter at our sixth form college, it is crap i hacked it on the first day and changed the password  they called the IT guys in and they spent weeks trying to get in


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> lol we have a Macko Filter at our sixth form college, it is crap i hacked it on the first day and changed the password  they called the IT guys in and they spent weeks trying to get in



So your IT department has the combined intelligence quota of a box turtle?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> Well, all the teachers have my number, work and personal, so they just call and ask and ill set it accessible for X amount of time. Once the time is up it reverts back to the old settings.





Oh yeah, the teachers could just email or what ever, but most of them would never bother and leave it up to the less stupid children to sort it out


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

I tell them if they give me that "well it sure would be nice to be able to access so and so for my class" and they are giving me the pity thing. I can't read minds, so they are just SOL


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> So your IT department has the combined intelligence quota of a box turtle?



yeah, the 'support' engineer is a student, who has NO clue about computers, lol we set a Bios password on one of the PC's he couldn't even work out what was wrong, he told the school it was broken


----------



## Munki (Jan 11, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah, the 'support' engineer is a student, who has NO clue about computers, lol we set a Bios password on one of the PC's he couldn't even work out what was wrong, he told the school it was broken



Im not surprised.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 13, 2010)

I work at an elementary school and we use an untangle box that i setup. Only things are blocked are just pornography and violence. Left email and social networking open. I hated being denied that stuff in highschool.

Anyways, Munky I cant say ive tried this with web sense. But cant you connect to a remote server via ssh and forward web traffic through that? Unless your blocking ssh. I know this works in untangle. Havent tried websense.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2010)

hmm well in both middle + high school we all had macs i simply used terminal pinged the site used the ping i got back through a proxy or in some cases straight up to bypass example

newgrounds was fairly popular when i was in school simply used terminal to 

ping: http://www.newgrounds.com

what we got back (example not the real thing) http://192.11.11.11.01.com or some such after getting that it bypassed the block and simple copy link rinse repeat to access anything and everything ive no idea if the the method will work for nowadays tho as this was about 5-6 years ago


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 13, 2010)

Munki said:


> If your seriously asking this here at TPU, you need to do your work. I'm at work right now, and guess what I do  I am a network administrator for this school system. No offense is intended, you stand no chance of getting around their filter if the administrators have an intelligence quota higher than one of a rodent. You obviously aren't computer savvy because your asking this, but if I were you I would stop messing around and do something a little more productive.



Agreed.  Im now working as an I.T Technician in a school and the security is pretty tight, which it should be.

Schools are for learning after all   Having said that, I cant believe how many kids listen to iPods etc instead of working, its crazy!


----------

